
Bitcoin Mining Text game - epsylon
http://bitcalc.beepboopbitcoin.com/
======
hoprocker
How did nobody notice this? This game is gold, pure satirical gold. There are
even amazing homages to the Sierra Online games and nethack!

~~~
crumpled
You are so right about the quality. But, it's actually really easy to see how
nobody noticed it.

~~~
hoprocker
_cries_

